# What Cert is best



## adramire32 (Nov 27, 2005)

Which Cert do you guys think would be most advantageous MCSE or CCNA. I have my Associates in computer networking right now so CCNA seems like the way to go but I hear the money is good if you have a MCSE.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

MCSE is looked at everywhere u go if u have that u basically got the job. atleast thats how it was with a friend of mine.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I wouldn't go for a CCNA unless you want specialize in Cisco equipment. You have to renew Cisco certs every 3 years. Microsoft certs do not expire but the whenever they come out with a new OS, there will be a cert for that. I have a cert for MCSA+messaging for Win2K. I took a test to upgrade it to Win2K3. 
Most companies will have Microsoft OSs. However not all companies use Cisco equipment.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

A MCSE is a good idea to have, and has become almost a staple in the industry (doesn't quite count as much as it used to). A CCNA would be good to compliment your knowledge, helping to round out your knowledge base. Cisco equipment is used more in the larger organizations with big WANs, ISPs, and so forth. However a CCNA does also teach you a somewhat beefed-up version of Network+ ("Network+ on steroids," as one person I know calls it), so it isn't all about Cisco gear. A recert every 3 years isn't too bad (one exam now) and bolsters the fact that Cisco certs are considered... hmm... more solid than some. :grin:


----------

